# Dovetail on CW



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the dovetail on the rearsight of the CW the same as on other Kahr weapons? The aftermarket sights all say "for all new style Kahrs except CW's".

Is that because of the front sight on the CW not being dovetailed or is it because the dovetail on the rear is different. If it is just because the front sight isn't dovetailed I would forgo putting the front sight on and get a better rear sight. 

Any real insight would be very helpful!

RCG


----------



## Griz (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Recoilguy check this link pull your slide and you can find out if it is new or old. 
Purchase sights based on what you find, hope this helps.

http://www.kahrshop.com/images/slidecomparison.jpg

Josey Wales


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks It is the new style.

RCG


----------

